# Show checklist!



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

I figured that we had a vet kit check list so we could have a show checklist as well!

I always bring baby powder to apply to my horses socks right before they go into the show ring! It really makes the area look super white and clean.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Dont forget the show sheen! Makes your horses super shiny.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

my personal copy of supplies:


HORSE:
coggins test results
health certificate
registration papers
saddle
pad
girth
bridle
martingale
halter
extra bits
splint boots
bell boots
leadline
hay and hay net
buckets
extra reins
brushes
sweat scraper
fly spray
rubber bands
yarn
scissors
coat polish
baby powder
vaseline
baby wipes
first aid/vet kit


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

good list, but you also need your stuff, cant ride in a show with jeans on!


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

So thats why the judge looked at me funny! :lol: My jeans weren't a show stopper after all. Just joking if I ever did that I would retire!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

barnrat said:


> Dont forget the show sheen! Makes your horses super shiny.


It actually dries the hair folicle out. I was* disappointed to know.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

That makes me so sad...But I am happy, I make my own with conditioner! works the same....


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

barnrat said:


> That makes me so sad...But I am happy, I make my own with conditioner! works the same....


How do you make it?


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

basicly just mix water and conditioner in a spray bottle, makes the horse shine and works as a detangler!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

what kind of conditioner do you use?


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Cant remember... i will come up with a recipie and give it to you guys....Might not be till summer though.


----------



## QHGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

I use "laser sheen" its awesome, it makes them smell sooo good!
and soo shiny too...

Don't forget baby oil for makin that nose shiny!


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

just wondering from the show checklist whats "yarn"?


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

i like sana fea better than show sheer, where it gives you the same results, it is better for the hair,makes it soft, cheeper AND poop staines bruch out super easy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Baby wipes are the best for getting rid of poop stains!


----------

